# Davao City



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

My wife are considering a move from Bohol to Davao City. I would to chat with an expat from there about some details. Knock, knock, anybody home?


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

I am curious about the area as well


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Me too. Vacation by the beach for about a week. Suggestions?


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

I lived in Davao City for 2 years, the Calinan and Mintal area.........2012-2014. I'm in south Cebu province.
My experiences with LTO, BI, BIR, ROD, DAR, local lawyers and barangay officials, and even some church leaders.........have more negative issues than positive. Bribery and corruption is alive and well. Mayor Duterte may well be the best leader in the Philippines, because he works hard for law and order, seeking justice for victims by aggressively searching and finding criminals. BUT, Duterte doesn't have support/funding from Manila.........and the bad guys know it. Duterte is outnumbered, outgunned, and out funded. If you look at the map of Mindanao, Davao is surrounded by violent areas..........and IMHO, the Philippine govt is losing Mindanao. 
Davao airport is great, very easy to get in and out........very organized. Davao Power and Light has very few brownouts and problems. PLDT is easy to deal with. The many shopping malls are well located...........but roads are getting worse, flooding hits several areas. 
The Davao area has some nice beaches, resorts, good variety of hotels and restaurants, hospitals are good. Samal Island is a good vacation spot, Eden is a nice garden park at a "cold" higher altitude, alligator and butterfly park is ok. There are a wide variety of subdivisions spread out all over..........some very nice and some very average. Banking at BPI and BPI Family and BDO have good professionals and good service.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

I lived in Davao City for 2 years, the Calinan and Mintal area.........2012-2014. I'm in south Cebu province now.
My experiences with LTO, BI, BIR, ROD, DAR, local lawyers and barangay officials, and even some church leaders.........have more negative issues than positive. Bribery and corruption is alive and well. Mayor Duterte may well be the best leader in the Philippines, because he works hard for law and order, seeking justice for victims by aggressively searching and finding criminals. BUT, Duterte doesn't have support/funding from Manila.........and the bad guys know it. Duterte is outnumbered, outgunned, and out funded. If you look at the map of Mindanao, Davao is surrounded by violent areas..........and IMHO, the Philippine govt is losing Mindanao. 
Davao airport is great, very easy to get in and out........very organized. Davao Power and Light has very few brownouts and problems. PLDT is easy to deal with. The many shopping malls are well located...........but roads are getting worse, flooding hits several areas. 
The Davao area has some nice beaches, resorts, good variety of hotels and restaurants, hospitals are good. Samal Island is a good vacation spot, Eden is a nice garden park at a "cold" higher altitude, alligator and butterfly park is ok. There are a wide variety of subdivisions spread out all over..........some very nice and some very average. Banking at BPI and BPI Family and BDO have good professionals and good service.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

We visited Davao when we were looking for a place to settle. We found it nice enough, but the main turn-off for me is that you would be stuck there. I like to take driving trips and it would not be safe to venture very far from Davao.


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Davao*



esv1226 said:


> Me too. Vacation by the beach for about a week. Suggestions?


Try Samal Island, very nice.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I've heard Paradise Island Park and beach resort highly spoken of.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Paradise Island resort s nice.........pinoy designed, so expect overcrowding on weekends and holidays. Pearl Farm Resort is the most advertised, and very expensive..........never been there but heard it is 1st class...........both are on Samal Island.


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Davao*



George6020 said:


> I lived in Davao City for 2 years, the Calinan and Mintal area.........2012-2014. I'm in south Cebu province.
> My experiences with LTO, BI, BIR, ROD, DAR, local lawyers and barangay officials, and even some church leaders.........have more negative issues than positive. Bribery and corruption is alive and well. Mayor Duterte may well be the best leader in the Philippines, because he works hard for law and order, seeking justice for victims by aggressively searching and finding criminals. BUT, Duterte doesn't have support/funding from Manila.........and the bad guys know it. Duterte is outnumbered, outgunned, and out funded. If you look at the map of Mindanao, Davao is surrounded by violent areas..........and IMHO, the Philippine govt is losing Mindanao.
> Davao airport is great, very easy to get in and out........very organized. Davao Power and Light has very few brownouts and problems. PLDT is easy to deal with. The many shopping malls are well located...........but roads are getting worse, flooding hits several areas.
> The Davao area has some nice beaches, resorts, good variety of hotels and restaurants, hospitals are good. Samal Island is a good vacation spot, Eden is a nice garden park at a "cold" higher altitude, alligator and butterfly park is ok. There are a wide variety of subdivisions spread out all over..........some very nice and some very average. Banking at BPI and BPI Family and BDO have good professionals and good service.


Thanks for your insight regarding Davao. I have lived in Batangas, Cavite, Laguna and Bohol. Your remarks about the Philippine government agencies could be stated about anywhere I have lived. It just seems to be life here. I have been there twice since my wife is from Kidapawan. 

Richard


----------

